# Jonathan Sackler, co-owner of Purdue Pharma, dies at age 65



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 10, 2020)

https://www.masslive.com/news/2020/07/jonathan-sackler-co-owner-of-purdue-pharma-dies.html
		

https://archive.md/FbExU


> Jonathan Sackler, one of the owners of OxyContin maker Purdue Pharma, has died, the company confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------
Rot in hell, absolutely demonic freak.
A good video on their family and their active role in almost single handedly causing the opioid crisis despite knowing the risks:


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 10, 2020)

Jonathan Ballsackler is dead. Press S to spit on grave.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Jonathan Ballsackler is dead. Press S to spit on grave.


I'll press that twice just to be sure SS


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Jul 10, 2020)

Owns pharma company, dies young.
It’s like poetry.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 10, 2020)

All that blood money couldn't save you could it fucker?

Rot in hell.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 10, 2020)

And the merchants of the earth shall weep and mourn over her; for no man buyeth their merchandise any more.
Revelation 18:11

And he spake a parable unto them, saying, "The ground of a certain rich man brought forth plentifully:
And he thought within himself, saying, 'What shall I do, because I have no room where to bestow my fruits?'
And he said, 'This will I do: I will pull down my barns, and build greater; and there will I bestow all my fruits and my goods.'
And I will say to my soul, 'Soul, thou hast much goods laid up for many years; take thine ease, eat, drink, and be merry.'
But God said unto him, '*Thou fool, this night thy soul shall be required of thee: then whose shall those things be, which thou hast provided*?'
So is he that layeth up treasure for himself, and is not rich toward God.
Luke 12:16-21


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 10, 2020)

The Sackler family is worth $15 billion?
I still get shocked by how much money they made running a pharmaceutical company like this. It’s still unbelievable.


----------



## Accidental Racism (Jul 10, 2020)

Rest in piss, you piece of shit.

Edit: Snailslime senpai noticed me


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jul 10, 2020)

And not even all your money could save you. Isn't that funny?


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 11, 2020)

Should have put his money towards finding a cure for cancer instead of how to sell opiates.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jul 11, 2020)

contradictionofterns said:


> Should have put his money towards finding a cure for cancer instead of how to sell opiates.


>If you're addicted to opiates enough you can ignore the cancer until you die
IT'S THE PERFECT PLAN, FOOLPROOF, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING CAN GO WRONG!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 11, 2020)

It is not often that one prays to God to punish the soul of a dead man, but may god take this infidels soul to his hand and smite it. May it be cast down into the deepest pits of hell, and weep for eternity in futile desire for Gods light that as he himself denied it, so shall for all time it be denied him.


----------



## Dont Mind Me (Jul 11, 2020)

I can honestly count on one hand the amount of deaths that I felt actual joy about. But this is one of them. The whole family deserves way worse than dying at 65. But I'll take what I can get


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm out of the loop, what did his guy do?


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 11, 2020)

Mexican_Wizard_711 said:


> I'm out of the loop, what did his guy do?


He and his company Purdue Pharma (he's one of several owners, Purdue is essentially the Sackler Family Drug Business), engineered the opiate crisis. Including pressuring doctors to over-prescribe the drug and misleading them as to its capabilities to put it in as many patients' hands as possible.
Also there's literally a video saying what they did in the OP lol


----------



## Pampered Degenerate (Jul 11, 2020)

"The Sackler family are descendants of Isaac Sackler and his wife Sophie (née Greenberg), Jewish immigrants to the United States from Galicia (now Ukraine) and Poland,[4] who established a grocery business in Brooklyn."

Imagine my shock.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 11, 2020)

S


----------



## Margo Martindale (Jul 12, 2020)

S

a fitting end to that trash


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 15, 2020)

This bitch was less hard than my diabetic grandma. May he rest in weak piss.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jul 16, 2020)

Pampered Degenerate said:


> "The Sackler family are descendants of Isaac Sackler and his wife Sophie (née Greenberg), Jewish immigrants to the United States from Galicia (now Ukraine) and Poland,[4] who established a grocery business in Brooklyn."
> 
> Imagine my shock.


Cool it with the antisemitism, goy! Don't you know about the 6 gorillion?!


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 16, 2020)

Some of the court documents that came out of the Purdue kerfluffle were pretty fire.  Source attached.


----------

